# Bodybuilding Training – Getting Back On Track By Mick Hart



## Stacked (Oct 2, 2011)

I feel that it is important to break off the normal day to day tasks in life sometimes as it helps to clear away the cob webs and in many ways helps us focus on the main tasks we have such as training and dieting. You have to take a break occasionally whether you like it or not. It may not seem right but it really does help to sort the wheat from the chaff amongst us.

Being able to do this and return to our _bodybuilding training_ can be tough for some, but if you are so serious about what you are doing then you will realise that there can be a build-up of tension and frustration simply because there can be blockages that will eventually screw up your mind and block out the real tasks that seemed so simple at one time. You don’t need such a tragic event as a bereavement to make you understand the importance of breaks, you just need to set a few days aside and take the rest that is needed.

During my younger days I would train through just about ANYTHING and stay on course, nothing would deter me from my training or indeed my diet, but this did on so many occasions lead to bigger problems down the line. The pump became harder to achieve, my willpower became less and less to even go into the gym on a cold winter’s day , yep it certainly became easier to sit in front of the fire and curl up, so I knew something was telling me, once a gain, to take a break!

Even now, the completion of my latest book has been affected because I have not taken the breaks that I should have but to be honest and fair to myself, my friends passing has affected that but I can forgive myself for this period in time – as I have said before, it has hit me more than I could have imagined.

The book contains instruction, of course it does, it also contains many examples of inspiration that I feel is as much a help as any steroid combination as you will see. It is most certainly a different approach that I hope will help boost you and your outlook that other books haven’t given.

Bodybuilding training is NOT all about how much we can take and in as little time as possible, it is also about the foundations that we dig in order to build a long and lasting training period of time in our lives. Bodybuilding/weight- training, call it what you will, it can give us so much if we set these foundations based on good solid beliefs in ourselves and understand what importance’s they are to others before we progress.

These foundations, if set well, will also allow us to look back to the mistakes we have made in our time of training. We can see just how safe and/or UNSAFE we have been with our approach. If we feel that we have made mistakes, then we should be honest with ourselves and admit we may have gone a little too far over the line and put ourselves at risk where there should have been no risk at all. There is also an added bonus to this too.

If we have made mistakes and I can admit that I have on SO many occasions, then if we look to ourselves as not only trainers but also teachers due to our experiences, then we should indeed feel proud to be able to pass on the “be careful” factors to others in order that they tread more carefully. This is a good thing and it has been the basis of my WHOLE career that it should be done. Should you feel that you can do the same, then do so and feel proud of it!

I am not saying that these breaks have to be long and lengthy periods, in fact just a couple of days off completely will suffice until you feel that you need more, of course if you feel that you do need longer and longer periods of time off, then you should look deeper as I feel that if this happens then something is seriously wrong. This would be a time to think here big time I feel.

Take a break if you need it but don’t feel too bad about it, in fact, enjoy it. Grab a beer, sit back and be grateful that you have the ability to carry on because God forbid you lose that chance, then you will look back and realise just what you have lost.

Train hard and be strong


----------

